# Wolf`s Den Archery



## Cap Gun (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Huntastic, I shoot an Elite Answer, my wife and oldest granddaughter both shoot the Mission Craze we got them from Gary Payne Archery here in Huntsville were we live. My other granddaughter shoots the PSE mini burner. We bought it from a place called the Wolf's Den in Barrie this past Sunday {aim sure you have heard of it} when we were there to shoot the 3D range. She likes her new bow thank you.


----------



## Huntastic (Jul 1, 2013)

yea I know the Wolfs Den very well, I shoot a Maxis 31 and love it, my style is 3-D all the way, but I have been thinking bout trying some different styles, like maybe re-curve, not full time but would be fun once in awhile I think.


STAY CALM PICK A SPOT!!!!!! Huntastic


----------

